# BARACK OBAMA......40 hours until Barack takes New Hampshire.....



## SvK (Jan 6, 2008)

BARACK OBAMA......40 hours until Barack takes New Hampshire.....
http://my.barackobama.com/page/content/hqblog


Read the headlines:
http://my.barackobama.com/page/community/post/sarahramey/CgBr (http://my.barackobama.com/page/communit ... ramey/CgBr)


New Hampshire votes on TUESDAY!.......which means that will be 2 big losses for Hillary Clinton, then South Carolina (60% of democrats in SC are Black, now that 2 white states voted for a black candidate in DROVES....they will vote for Obama.........that's it then Super Tuesday on Feb5th....

Hillary is toast......Barack will be the Democratic Nominee.


ps:.....now i think many here think that I'm insane, but I kid you not: Barack is catching fire akin to the Beatles in the early sixties!

this is as exciting as politics EVER were in the USA.

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jan 6, 2008)

BTW

FUN TEST

take this quiz...it will tell you which candidate you are in line with ...really neat.

http://www.electoralcompass.com/

SvK


----------



## Ed (Jan 6, 2008)

Unexpected. Just took the test. Apparently Im closest to Obama! :D

Wow thats an awsome site you can see why you actually disagree or agree with someone and where they expressed their opinions on some issue or other.


----------



## SvK (Jan 6, 2008)

too funny...hey you can click on the other candidates to see your %'s on the various issues...it's really neat.....

I have a friend who likes Ron Paul and sure enough he came up Paul
My other buddy likes John Edwards, he came up John Edwards

loads of fun 

SvK


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 6, 2008)

SvK @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> ps:.....now i think many here think that I'm insane, but I kid you not: Barack is catching fire akin to the Beatles in the early sixties!
> 
> this is as exciting as politics EVER were in the USA.
> 
> SvK



Does that mean Obama is bigger than Jesus? : )


----------



## Ed (Jan 6, 2008)

Its a good site SvK and fun for finding out more about the candidates. But it doesnt ask nearly enough questions I think.


----------



## SvK (Jan 6, 2008)

i know ED

but its fun!

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jan 6, 2008)

artsoundz @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> SvK @ Sun Jan 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean Obama is bigger than Jesus? : )



Not quite yet ....give it time 

SvK

FIRED UP!
READY TO GO!

SvK


----------



## Ed (Jan 6, 2008)

SvK @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> i know ED
> 
> but its fun!
> 
> SvK



It is! US elections are more exciting than Uk ones I gotta say. 

btw Hilary is repulsive...


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Jan 6, 2008)

My "pencil" landed right on Obama's head...I hope it didn't leave a mark, haha...


----------



## SvK (Jan 6, 2008)

Bruce

hahahaha

SvK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 6, 2008)

My pencil landed above his head, but he was in the circle.

The biggest difference between me and the three Democrats is over whether to withdraw from Iraq immediately. I'm neutral, they're all saying Strongly in Favor - but they're not really going to do that when they get in anyway, because they can't.


----------



## SvK (Jan 6, 2008)

Nick...

hehehehe

My buddy, Thom is a full libertarian, and he landed smack on Ron Paul!

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jan 6, 2008)

hahaha

I just retook the test...and tried to answer everything as heartless and as brutally, and as right-wing as possible...

and I come up thompson

hehehehe

SvK


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 6, 2008)

My pencil landed right on Obama's cheek. I'm furthest away from Fred Thompson. I wish Obama would go up against Ron Paul.


----------



## SvK (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey

Brian Ralston.....

Take the test and tell us what you come up with .....we need the other sides perspective.

SvK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 6, 2008)

Stephen, I for one have never advocated socialism, and I'm as liberal as anyone here (in case you hadn't noticed  ). The only question I remember being about that is whether the federal government should reduce income inequality, a rather vague question. Everything else is about whether the recent tax reductions for the rich were right, etc.

The problem with the "sharing the A+" analogy comes when the student who got the F can't help it because the schools he went to before yours were really poor and he doesn't have the background to get the A. That's often a big part of the reality, unfortunately, and the question is then how to help people like that before they get to your classes.

But it's never that simple, and it's never all or nothing, socialism vs. free market. The question is where you draw the line - if one can even be drawn across multiple questions.

I love the idea of small government, except that I can't think of any services I'm prepared to do without - other than obscene amounts of money spent on the military. And I don't think all conservatives are heartless. But I do think all the Republican candidates other than Ron Paul are hawks rather than doves, and that to me is a heartless and misguided orientation.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 6, 2008)

SvK @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> madbulk
> It takes all sorts buddy
> so you are a libertarian?
> Are you a Ron Pauler?
> SvK



For the time being, I'm going with "bad test taker" as an explanation.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been holding myself back lately. Not trying to offend. But all that's gonna' change now. 

I'm all for less government and lower taxes and stuff. I guess the only thing that makes me liberal is Health care and gun control. I don't believe everybody should have a gun. Especially mental patients (virginia tech). And, I don't think that people having more access to guns is going to reduce crime. Oh, and I don't believe abortion should be outlawed. So I guess these answers sway me more over to the liberal side. But on the issues that are important to me I tend to be a little bit to the right. That's why my pencil landed between Obama and Edwards but to the right of all democrats.

I've always maintained that both Dems and Reps are nuts. Just that the Dems seem a little less nutty than the Reps. The last 8 years has confirmed this without a doubt. So between the xenophobic, bible bangin' homicidal maniacs and the soft hearted, back stabbing, pot smokin' socialist I find comfort in the fact that I'm somewhere in the middle.

Jose


----------



## aeneas (Jan 6, 2008)

artsoundz @ Sun 06 Jan said:


> SvK @ Sun Jan 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Barack is catching fire akin to the Beatles in the early sixties!
> ...


I know, the smiley... :wink: However, just for the record -

In the 60s the Beatles were not 'bigger' that Jesus, they were only more popular than Jesus. That was a technically correct statement, which an international poll would have surely confirmed. Many Americans publicly burned the Beatles' albums, in reaction to that correct statement, like in the dark ages of Inquisition. Yaknow, the Earth is flat and the Sun is turning around it - so, burn, Giordano!

Just for the record, Lennon was in fact saying that, UNFORTUNATELY, the Beatles were, at that moment, more popular than Jesus. Which, again, was not only a correct piece of info, but also an obvious one. Also, consider this: Do you think Jesus would have burned their discs? For what, for telling the truth out loud? Do you think the Dalai Lama would take offense if I'd say that commercials using Buddha's precepts won't sell well?

I wish the next 'Beatles' will be more popular than God. Now THAT will be a hell of a band! I bet God himself will come down and congratulate them! 0oD


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 7, 2008)

aeneas @ Mon Jan 07 said:


> artsoundz @ Sun 06 Jan said:
> 
> 
> > SvK @ Sun Jan 06 said:
> ...



He would be executive producer by default. 


I remember when John Lennon said that. Even as kids we understood how silly the christians were. we got what he meant. The Beatles were insanely popular. Damn I miss them

So it's good to get excited by Obama. It's at least a nice stroll down memory lane-


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice test. I wish I had one for our country.

For the US I guess I would be the most centered poster so far. Ecactly in the middle between Obama and Paul.


----------



## sbkp (Jan 7, 2008)

I landed further out than everyone in the upper left (not by a long way, though). Where's Kucinich on this chart?


----------



## SvK (Jan 7, 2008)

Brian...

no but you are probably voting for "Ken Doll" 

SvK


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 7, 2008)

At least Ken Doll would be a better choice than any of the field of Democratic candidates. :wink: 

I kind of like Dennis Miller's idea that we should all vote Reagan in as the president again. One sure fire way to fight and defeat the crazy nut job terrorists is to be even crazier ourselves and vote a dead guy to the presidency. 

We could have a parade and everything. Just prop him up for the oath. Nothing would strike fear more into the minds of terrorists than looking at Americans fully embracing the voting of a dead Reagan as the president. 

For his speeches...we could just play the recordings of his previous speeches. And think of all the money we would save on the secret service detail in protecting him. What are our enemies going to do...try to kill him? He's already dead morons. 

o-[][]-o


----------



## SvK (Jan 8, 2008)

BRIAN,

http://thepage.time.com/2008/01/08/nh-primary-weather-to-be-downright-balmy/ (http://thepage.time.com/2008/01/08/nh-p ... ght-balmy/)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 8, 2008)

vs.






I dunno, Jay...


----------



## sbkp (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, it's important not to get too excited. It's bad for the spirit... :shock:

Of course, tobyond and I would like to be that excited about DK, but that's another story (or alternate universe).


----------



## tobyond (Jan 8, 2008)

Most likely the alternate universe theory I fear. :(


----------



## Ed (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyN1O-GwALI


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like Hillary takes New Hampshire.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 8, 2008)

Isn't it weird how the press decides who they want to win and then tries to make it a self-fulfilling prophecy?

If you read the fine print about those CNN polls showing Obama ahead by 10 points, you'd have seen that there was a ±4% margin for error. So that means he could have been ahead by 2%, and then if you factor in that it's just a damn poll it becomes obvious that the whole thing is a massive load of bollox.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup. It's amazing how over and done with it has been made to seem for the past three days. I saw reports that referred to her potential earliest concession date? Even the BBC today made BO sound a juggernaut, without precedent and all but inevitable. And it may become that again certainly.
But for now...
I'm flashing forward to election time when they'll be saying, "Remember that day in NH when she choked up a bit? That little display of emotion was the turning point of this whole amazing campaign."


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 8, 2008)

"it's just a damn poll it becomes obvious that the whole thing is a massive load of bollox."

apparently so. wow-what a ride. 

I feel sorry for the guy- by that I mean sbkp. : )


----------



## sbkp (Jan 8, 2008)

artsoundz @ Tue Jan 08 said:


> I feel sorry for the guy- by that I mean sbkp. : )



That's a pretty common feeling... ~o)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 8, 2008)

ABC NEWS projects Hillary Clinton will win the Democratic Primary in New Hampshire - John McCain wins Republican Primary:

Clinton	92,968	39% 
Obama 87,128 37%


----------



## José Herring (Jan 8, 2008)

She should cry more often. And, Bill should say more mean things about her. It's workin' for her!

In all seriousness though. Her victory speech had substance and an agenda. Like it or not she knows exactly what she's going after. Obama on the other hand in his speech didn't say much. I guess that's working for him too.

Jose


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 8, 2008)

SVK, are you enjoying your dinner of crow? 

Apparently reports of Hillary's death were greatly exaggerated.


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 8, 2008)

artsoundz @ Tue Jan 08 said:


> "it's just a damn poll it becomes obvious that the whole thing is a massive load of bollox."
> 
> apparently so. wow-what a ride.
> 
> I feel sorry for the guy- by that I mean sbkp. : )



oops- I meant SVK. sorry sbkp. 

SVK- I SO believed in you.man.......: )


----------



## aeneas (Jan 8, 2008)

Hillary-ous !


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah- I thought it was weird after a great speech to say "pull my finger"....


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Jan 9, 2008)

Brian Ralston @ Mon Jan 07 said:


> One sure fire way to fight and defeat the crazy nut job terrorists is to be even crazier ourselves and vote a dead guy to the presidency.



Have you ever looked at George Bush's eyes while he's talking?


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Jan 9, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Tue Jan 08 said:


> SVK, are you enjoying your dinner of crow?
> 
> Apparently reports of Hillary's death were greatly exaggerated.



I still like Obama. His interview with Brian Williams left me feeling great about him. He's such a low-drama guy, and I particularly liked how he answered the question about what kind of Administration he'd run. He said, "Look at my campaign."

Meaning, good advice, good advisors, respect, refusal to reduce issues to silly sound-bites.

Hillary's always a good option. Lots of brains in that group. As much as I like Obama, I do agree with the thinking that keeping the race going keeps the ideas churning, and increases people's investment in the outcome. That can never be bad.


----------



## sbkp (Jan 9, 2008)

Bruce Richardson @ Wed Jan 09 said:


> Have you ever looked at George Bush's eyes while he's talking?



I can only look at GWB for so long before feeling like I want to vomit.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 9, 2008)

It's hard to pinpoint what it is about Bush that triggers that reaction, but he clearly does in a lot of people (I've heard other people use almost exactly the same words). Dick Cheney and the rest of the gang are pretty wretched human beings too, but people don't react to them quite the same way.

And it's not because Bush is president - the top of the pile - it's something else that's hard to define. It has to do with the arrogant swagger, but it's more than that.


----------

